

What every online service can learn from Ma.gnolia's experience - lennysan
http://www.transparentuptime.com/2009/02/magnolia-downtime-saas-cloud-trust.html

======
bjclark
I believe the term is "debt". When you launch an app to the public, you're
creating debt for yourself, forever.

Magnolia just managed to transfer the debt from time/work debt to "image"
debt. In other words, now they just look really really bad but they don't have
to maintain anything anymore.

~~~
herval
Did you get an MBA or something?

------
lennysan
A good thread over at Wired around popular social bookmarking alternatives:
<http://blog.wired.com/business/2009/01/magnolia-suffer.html>

